# I'm so sorry, my queen.



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm sorry for not being there, not knowing what was wrong.

I feel horrible for having to post here again so soon. We lost Minzy a few hours ago, and I'm a mess.

The Queen of the tank, but didn't play well with the other girls.

We'll miss you, Minz. I know I already do.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Awww I'm sorry that sucks. Wish you and your sorority the best.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

